# RNI blood test ,where can I get it done



## Judy

:Hi,I have moned to Spain very quickly ,due to partners job,I am not yet registred with a doctour,but need to have a RNI blood test, as I use warfrin,a blood thinner,any ideas how I go about this,and also the best way to find a enlish spesling Dr,Thanks Judy;


----------



## russbeck

Hi Judy. Sorry I can't help with where to get the test done, but I think you should be asking for an 'INR' test ( International Normalised Ratio ) not a RNI.
Regards, Russell


----------



## Liz

We have found that you can walk into any clinic and get a blood test. Although we are english my husband goes into a Norweigan clinic and pay €12 for a blood test for warfarin.


----------



## cocol

*Norweigan clinic*



Liz said:


> We have found that you can walk into any clinic and get a blood test. Although we are english my husband goes into a Norweigan clinic and pay €12 for a blood test for warfarin.


Hi Liz - could you let me know the name of the Norweigan clinic as I am also looking. Many thanks co


----------



## xabiaxica

cocol said:


> Hi Liz - could you let me know the name of the Norweigan clinic as I am also looking. Many thanks co


I wish I could help - but I doubt Liz will answer you - she hasn't posted here for nearly 2 years!!

your local health clinic will be able to do the test for you, though


----------



## xicoalc

my partner is on warfrin and we too need INR tests for him once a week and sometimes more. if you have an EHIC you can walk into any spanish state medical centre and take proof you are on warfrin (most european countries issue a yellow book), they will do it free. Alternatively most private clinics will do it. There are also countless labs that you can jsut walk into.

If you are used to the finger prick test rather than through a vein you may find you need to shop around, I don't know where abouts you are but in Benidorm the Hospital De Levante charges 7 euros for the finger prick with the result instantly. Clinics charge anything from 7-15 and if you go early in the morning you should get result the same day

hope this helps


----------



## xicoalc

just to add, nearly all private hospitals have english speaking staff or an interpreter. simply ask for 'analysis de sangre para INR' (prenounced ee - en - airay), the rest is self explanatory!


----------

